# What's the Best Mop to Buy?



## darlenemt08 (Sep 29, 2008)

I need to buy a mop to mop our kitchen, diningroom, & utilityroom floors with.  I use a broom or the dry Pledge Grab-It or, the vacuum to clean up the dry dust.  I need a mop for the wet-mopping.  Have tried the Cedar brand sponge mops twice.  The first mop I had had to be thrown out about 3 months ago 'cause it got rusted and I couldn't find the right sponge mop for it since they changed the hook-up thing on the mop head. So I bought the new Cedar sponge mop which has the mop head that slides on.  That stupid thing was a joke!  The mop head kept sliding off of the mop.  I never did take it back to the store but I did use it a few more times though 'cause I didn't know what else to buy.  I finally threw the stupid thing into the garbage can over the weekend.  I've tried the Swifter Wet-Jet mop at last year or so but that also was a joke to mess with.  I ended up giving it to a former co-worker.  Our kitchen & diningroom linoleum is off-white and it's easy to see the all the marks on them.  What kind of mop do you all like for wet-mopping your floors?  Also, what do you use on your linoleum floors to where they don't feel sticky after you've mopped them?  I've tried a few different things but haven't been happy with everything I've tried.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Darlene


----------



## pdswife (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd buy the one with a maid hooked to it!!!


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 29, 2008)

Swiffer wet jets are amazing.

But again, I'd also get the maid attached if it were the same price as the swiffer :p


----------



## roadfix (Sep 29, 2008)

We use a standard commercial mop & bucket/wringer at home.  Nothing fancy.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 29, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Swiffer wet jets are amazing.


A-men!!!!!    I love my Wet Jet.  I will never go back to a mop and bucket again.


----------



## kmcgra (Sep 29, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> A-men!!!!!    I love my Wet Jet.  I will never go back to a mop and bucket again.



We use the Swiffer too on our hardwood floors.  I think it costs a little more but it is very convenient.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 29, 2008)

what kind of soap do you use with it??


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 29, 2008)

Swiffer has it's own formulas, there is tile/linoleum, hardwood, and all purpose.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 29, 2008)

Darlene, I usually do the hands & knees gig, as doggie hair gets in all the nooks & crannies, but then use the Libman Wonder mop. It looks like cut up handi-wipes and goes in the washer.
I use top job and pine-sol cleaner and never get tacky floors.

Home > Products : Mops > Wonder Mop













Non-woven, premium synthetic material. Absorbent and machine washable. Steel handle with hanger hole. Special wringer sleeve. Your hands never touch water!®


----------



## pdswife (Sep 29, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Swiffer has it's own formulas, there is tile/linoleum, hardwood, and all purpose.


 


good to know!
Thanks!


----------



## babetoo (Sep 29, 2008)

i do it on hands and knees,  three small floors and all have new tile. i use mop and glow. if i don't the kitchen floor sometimes feels sticky.


----------



## kmcgra (Sep 29, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Swiffer has it's own formulas, there is tile/linoleum, hardwood, and all purpose.



If you are using swiffer, that is the expensive part


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, but it sure makes it easy, kmc


----------



## Callisto in NC (Sep 30, 2008)

kmcgra said:


> If you are using swiffer, that is the expensive part


It's no more expensive than buying other floor products.  That bottle lasts a long long time.  The great thing about the Swiffer is it's always ready to use.  No mop and bucket, no running hot water, just grab, press a button, clean.  I love it.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 30, 2008)

My favorite is the one that is rectangle and you slip on a microfiber cloth onto it. I usually just use water and white vinegar. I have found one floor cleaner just recently, it's made in Mexico and really cheap it works great on my floors it's called Fabuloso


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 30, 2008)

I like my scooba mopping robot!


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 30, 2008)

I use a regular old mop with the folding squeeze action and Mop & Glo.  The DW bought a fancy version of a folding sponge mop before and it broke the first time, so I only buy the cheap metal linkage ones.  lmao  I had a Swiffer wet thingy and bought a pack of the towels but they went dry on me.  It is a pain keeping up after the mutt though.


----------



## darlenemt08 (Sep 30, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Darlene, I usually do the hands & knees gig, as doggie hair gets in all the nooks & crannies, but then use the Libman Wonder mop. It looks like cut up handi-wipes and goes in the washer.
> I use top job and pine-sol cleaner and never get tacky floors.
> 
> Home > Products : Mops > Wonder Mop
> ...


 

I've tried the hands & knees too but my knees got sore and so did my back.  LOL  I also got a headache from it.  Our kitchen floor is small enough to do it this way though but I'd rather stand up and mop it instead.  LOL  I understand about the dog hairs.  Got 2 Papillons & a Border Pap (Border Collie/Papillon). They don't shed too bad unless they're scratching themselves due to dry skin or fleas.  Our dogs have 3 places where they eat since we've gotta split everybody up to keep them from eating each other's.  LOL  Our boys eat in the kitchen & diningroom while our little girl eats on our livingroom carpet.  The boys are the messiest, especially our oldest.  LOL  Our dogs eat a lot of canned, an occasional people food, & their dry food.  The canned & people food end up getting stuck to the floor.  I don't clean up around their plates each time...about once a week.  So, there's junk stuck to the floor.  I mostly do that on my hands & knees.  I use the cheap brand of the Magic Eraser to clean up those areas along with a rag and water/whatever mixture.  Our boys also pee in our kitchen & utilityroom whenever we're not home 'cause everybody are blocked off in the utilityroom & sometimes the kitchen whenever we're gone.  I share a house with my older sister who is NOT too happy about them peeing in both areas.  LOL  I'm in the doghouse with the boys too.  LOL

For those who suggested the Wet-Jet, we've tried it and don't like it which is why we gave ours away.  Our mom uses a rag mop which I don't want to mess with.  Used a big one at my former cafe job when I worked in the kitchen.  Might be something I may end up buying but with some sort of a thing to squish the water out of it instead of using my hands.  Ho-Hum...

Darlene


----------

